# I did it!



## NREMT08 (Jun 8, 2008)

I passed the agility test!!!!! yay, finally, I have been training so hard, wow, I am so happy right now, I did it!


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 9, 2008)

congratulations


----------



## jazminestar (Jun 9, 2008)

NREMT08 said:


> I passed the agility test!!!!! yay, finally, I have been training so hard, wow, I am so happy right now, I did it!



YAY!! congrats!!! that was my biggest hurdle.....glad to see you did it!

^_^


----------



## fit4duty (Jun 12, 2008)

well done!!!! feels good doesn't it?


----------



## TheDoll (Jun 12, 2008)

GREAT JOB!!!! your hard work really paid off! congratulations!


----------



## BirdtheEMTB (Jul 12, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## rhan101277 (Jul 12, 2008)

I don't think there is a agility test here in Mississippi.  Does it vary by where you work.


----------



## 68blackbird (Jul 12, 2008)

NREMT08 said:


> I passed the agility test!!!!! yay, finally, I have been training so hard, wow, I am so happy right now, I did it!



Congrats

Success is so much fun! Love that feeling! Continue to feed of the motivation it brings you!


----------

